# von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august



## Istanblues (12. August 2010)

wollte jetzt am 14.08.10 oder darauf die woch am 21.08.10 von schevening aus auf einem kutter auf makrelen angeln, 

lohnt es sich überhaupt noch so spät auf makrele zu gehen?

wie sind die fänge zur zeit? 
habe schon geguckt in einem anderen tread, aber über den august auf makrele hat keiner was geschrieben.

danke im vorraus liebe boardis #6


----------



## Istanblues (14. August 2010)

*AW: von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august*

keiner da gewesen? kann keiner was sagen?


----------



## gambo (15. August 2010)

*AW: von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august*

HI,

waren gestern mit der HetSop von Den Helder los eigentlich zum Wrackangeln, aber bis mittags kam kaum Dorsch hoch. Danach gings auf Makrele und haben nach 2 Stunden aufgehört. Zwar waren keine Möwen zu sehen, trotzdem schienen die Makrelen wie gestapelt. Ich hab nach 100 stck. das Angeln eingestellt#6. Allerdings ist die Grösse nicht so berauschend. Vereinzelt waren ein paar richtig gute dabei. Denke von Scheveningen sieht es nicht anders aus.

MFG|wavey:


----------



## Istanblues (18. August 2010)

*AW: von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august*

wollte jetzt am we am 21 . 08 nach schevening auf makrele vom kutter  aus, ist es schon zu spät? und vor allem bin ich wegen dem wetter  besorgt sollte ich lieber zu hause bleiben wenn das wetter so ist wie es  die tage war also regnerisch oder auch wenn es bewölkt sein sollte,  danke im vorraus mfg istanblue


----------



## kingfischer (20. August 2010)

*AW: von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august*

Also wir fahren noch eine Woche später mit der Mercur. Ist vom Verein aus allerdings die zweite Fahrt. Von daher, wenns nichts gibt, dann ist das nicht ganz so schlimm. Bei der letzten Fahrt im Juli war es bei uns auch so, dass keine Möven zu sehen waren, aber die Fische waren da, direkt über Grund. Berichte mal direkt, wie es am 21.08. war. 
Hol Gaff


----------



## Istanblues (22. August 2010)

*AW: von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august*

also war gestern in scheveningen mit der rederij groen und es waren insgesamt 105 leute an board :q und sage und schreibe haben diese lete keine 30 makrelen zusammen gekriegt!!

3 davon waren hornis, ich fragte da einen arbeiter on board warum es so schlecht lief er, meinte keine möven da, dann ist es auch schlecht zum angeln, ich weiß nicht ob es schon nicht zu spät ist makrele ??

ps: ich hab auch die anderen jungs von den anderen schiffen beobachtet alle haben ihre eimer ineinandergesteckt und sind wieder abgehauen echt schade sowas
aber wenigstens haben die pommes geschmeckt 

mfg G


----------



## graetsche (22. August 2010)

*AW: von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august*



kingfischer schrieb:


> Also wir fahren noch eine Woche später mit der Mercur. Ist vom Verein aus allerdings die zweite Fahrt. Von daher, wenns nichts gibt, dann ist das nicht ganz so schlimm. Bei der letzten Fahrt im Juli war es bei uns auch so, dass keine Möven zu sehen waren, aber die Fische waren da, direkt über Grund. Berichte mal direkt, wie es am 21.08. war.
> Hol Gaff


 
Hey Stefan,

 egal was kommt Hauptsache wir haben Spaß!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. August 2010)

*AW: von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august*

#c*Pfeif................ ich sag nichts*#c


----------



## Istanblues (23. August 2010)

*AW: von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august*

ihr werdet eher spaß am :vhaben


----------



## kingfischer (25. August 2010)

*AW: von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august*

Hallo Ralf, 

das Wetter ist auf unserer Seite! :vik:
Natürlich werden wir Spaß haben. Wie immer. 
Wir sehen uns morgen.
VG
Stephan


----------



## claudi007 (27. August 2010)

*AW: von Schevening aus auf Makrelen jetzt im august*



Istanblues schrieb:


> also war gestern in scheveningen mit der rederij groen und es waren insgesamt 105 leute an board :q und sage und schreibe haben diese lete keine 30 makrelen zusammen gekriegt!!
> 
> 3 davon waren hornis, ich fragte da einen arbeiter on board warum es so schlecht lief er, meinte keine möven da, dann ist es auch schlecht zum angeln, ich weiß nicht ob es schon nicht zu spät ist makrele ??
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Zusammen

Wir waren gestern in Scheveningen mit der Reederei Vrolijk auf Makrele.Es ware ca 30 Angler und mehr als 8 Makrelen landeten ned in den Eimern.Auf nachfragen erzählte uns ein Mitarbeiter das schon die letzten 3 Wochen fas nix mehr gafangen wurde,er meinte die Makrelen sind dieses Jahr schon wieder früh abgezogen.Was uns am meisten ärgert ist das wir extra noch am Mittwoch angerufen haben haben ob rausgefahren wird und ob noch gut gefangen wird,beides wurde mit ja beantwortet.Hätten wir das gewußt dann wären wir auch ned gefahren,denn für ne Familie mit 4 Leuten ist das ned grad ein billiger Spass...und dann ned ein Fisch #d

Gruß Claudi


----------

